# using grass killer around landscaping rocks



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You have three choices:

1. Use Roundup, which kills all vegitation in the area.

2. Treat the area with a pre-emergent crab grass controller.

3. Since it is such a small area, pull out the unwanted vegetation.

Dick


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> You have three choices:
> 
> 1. Use Roundup, which kills all vegitation in the area.
> 
> ...


When using Roundup grass killer should I do it on a hot day or a colder day? Now were in the 60's, but the next few days we will be in the 80's.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Temp don't matter , wind might..

I use roundup for the same situation .


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Roundup. Nice still day. It is a powerful herbicide. Consumers can still buy it which amazes me at times. 

Do get a tank sprayer and mark it for use as for herbicides only. Cost you $20? You can then buy and mix Roundup concentrated in gallons, five gallons or 55 gallon drums if you want. Those cute little gallon things with a spray nozzle attached? $30 or whatever walking out the door with happy consumers who shop at box stores? Crack me up. 

Roundup, at least for the application you have in mind, is a non-selective and systemic herbicide. It will kill everything you spray it on. It got approved because it breaks down fast and does relatively no harm to the environment. I personally, am concerned about resistance to it being bioengineered into things like food crops. Corn in particular.


----------



## HomeInsulation (May 25, 2011)

*RoundUp can get expensive*

dinosaur1,

After spending $100+ a year on RoundUp and Ground Clear. I found something called Big N' Tuf Weed and Grass killer at Tractor Supply.

I spent $50 on a 2 1/2 gallon jug about 3 years ago and still have plenty for this season. It's concentrated and kills everything. Even small trees. 

Here's a link to the web page...
http://www.tractorsupply.com/lawn-g...uf-trade-weed-grass-killer-2-1-2-gal--4201103


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Roundup. Nice still day. It is a powerful herbicide. Consumers can still buy it which amazes me at times.
> 
> Do get a tank sprayer and mark it for use as for herbicides only. Cost you $20? You can then buy and mix Roundup concentrated in gallons, five gallons or 55 gallon drums if you want. Those cute little gallon things with a spray nozzle attached? $30 or whatever walking out the door with happy consumers who shop at box stores? Crack me up.
> 
> Roundup, at least for the application you have in mind, is a non-selective and systemic herbicide. It will kill everything you spray it on. It got approved because it breaks down fast and does relatively no harm to the environment. I personally, am concerned about resistance to it being bioengineered into things like food crops. Corn in particular.


Are you referring to the Roundup Concentrate? I have a little 1 qt jig of that stuff...man that stuff is pricey. Where do you buy it?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

HomeInsulation said:


> dinosaur1,
> 
> After spending $100+ a year on RoundUp and Ground Clear. I found something called Big N' Tuf Weed and Grass killer at Tractor Supply.
> 
> ...


Yep! The great thing is that RoundUp has been around long enough that there are off-brand herbicides that do the same thing. MUCH cheaper. Just be careful to note what the percentages are.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Yep! The great thing is that RoundUp has been around long enough that there are off-brand herbicides that do the same thing. MUCH cheaper. Just be careful to note what the percentages are.


What cheap option is out there?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> What cheap option is out there?


HomeInsulation had a link to an "off-brand RoundUp" available at TSC. Here it is again...
http://www.tractorsupply.com/lawn-g...uf-trade-weed-grass-killer-2-1-2-gal--4201103


I believe Ortho also has their own "roundup" available.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> HomeInsulation had a link to an "off-brand RoundUp" available at TSC. Here it is again...
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/lawn-garden-chemicals/weed-killers/pronto-big-n-tuf-trade-weed-grass-killer-2-1-2-gal--4201103
> 
> I believe Ortho also has their own "roundup" available.


I unfortunately don't have a tsc by me.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> I unfortunately don't have a tsc by me.


Crud.

Well... Off-brand RoundUp is available in a lot of names, in a lot of places. This comment thread has some ideas.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/related-topics/105208-cheaper-generic-roundup.html


----------



## Jasonlongor1 (Apr 9, 2011)

When using the stuff around vegetation you plan on keeping be extremely careful especially on windy days.Might suggest using thick rubber gloves with a pair of old socks over them.You then soak the sock and saturate the weed from the base up the stalk.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jasonlongor1 said:


> When using the stuff around vegetation you plan on keeping be extremely careful especially on windy days.Might suggest using thick rubber gloves with a pair of old socks over them.You then soak the sock and saturate the weed from the base up the stalk.


Good point! What you described is pretty much the old "Rope Wick Weed Wipers" we used to use on the farm. It literally rubbed RoundUp on the weeds.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I bought some RoundUp concentrate today to make 5 gallons. What's the most effective way to use this stuff? Use it when its hot and sunny?

The RoundUp spray gun with the 1 gallon jug costs more than this? Why would people buy one over the other?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Roundup. Nice still day. It is a powerful herbicide. Consumers can still buy it which amazes me at times.
> 
> Do get a tank sprayer and mark it for use as for herbicides only. Cost you $20? You can then buy and mix Roundup concentrated in gallons, five gallons or 55 gallon drums if you want. Those cute little gallon things with a spray nozzle attached? $30 or whatever walking out the door with happy consumers who shop at box stores? Crack me up.
> 
> ...


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> I bought some RoundUp concentrate today to make 5 gallons. What's the most effective way to use this stuff? Use it when its hot and sunny?
> 
> The RoundUp spray gun with the 1 gallon jug costs more than this? Why would people buy one over the other?


About all you need - weather wise - is to NOT have it rain on the weeds you sprayed until at least several hours after you spray. Preferably a day, but sometimes you're not that lucky.

RoundUp now sells their stuff in every conceivable concoction. You can get the premixed stuff in a simple spray bottle, pick it up and start spraying weeds. You can get the same premix in a bigger bottle with a separate spray head.

You can also get concentrate, super concentrate, ultra concentrate, and (probably) Ninja Kick The Balls Off The Weeds Concentrate. That stuff has to be mixed with water, and you use your own sprayer.

I have always gotten the "regular" concentrate. It's much cheaper than the premixed stuff, and I can always go back and re-spray the same weeds a day or two later.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Even though it says rainproof in 30 minutes?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> Even though it says rainproof in 30 minutes?


Yeah, I dunno. How would you ever prove or disprove that? I just try to use it on a day when it's not supposed to rain for awhile.

Also, don't be disappointed when, a day later, the weeds aren't dead. RoundUp typically takes 2-3 days before you notice anything even starting to happen. Usually a week to really kill the stuff.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Yeah, I dunno. How would you ever prove or disprove that? I just try to use it on a day when it's not supposed to rain for awhile.
> 
> Also, don't be disappointed when, a day later, the weeds aren't dead. RoundUp typically takes 2-3 days before you notice anything even starting to happen. Usually a week to really kill the stuff.


I used weed b gone (the stuff that's not supposed to kill grass) to kill some dandelions recently and now I have yellow spots in the areas I sprayed. Whats the best way to get these spots back to normal?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> I used weed b gone (the stuff that's not supposed to kill grass) to kill some dandelions recently and now I have yellow spots in the areas I sprayed. Whats the best way to get these spots back to normal?


Are you sure Weed-B-Gone is just 2,4-D and not RoundUp? I'm not suggesting anything, but just wondering.

That said, my guess is that you sprayed it on a little too heavy and damaged the grass. It did kill the dandelions, right?

My guess is that the best way to "heal" the damaged grass is just to water it, and hope it grows back in.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Are you sure Weed-B-Gone is just 2,4-D and not RoundUp? I'm not suggesting anything, but just wondering.
> 
> That said, my guess is that you sprayed it on a little too heavy and damaged the grass. It did kill the dandelions, right?
> 
> My guess is that the best way to "heal" the damaged grass is just to water it, and hope it grows back in.


What if I just remove the dead yellow grass and leave it or grass seed it?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> What if I just remove the dead yellow grass and leave it or grass seed it?


Is the grass dead, or just kind of damaged? Honestly, I think that - either way - I'd leave it and see what happens.

How big are the areas you're talking about?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Is the grass dead, or just kind of damaged? Honestly, I think that - either way - I'd leave it and see what happens.
> 
> How big are the areas you're talking about?


The grass is yellow. The spots are 6 inches round.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> The grass is yellow. The spots are 6 inches round.


If it was mine, I'd water the spots a little bit, and leave them alone. I think they'll grow back in fine. Only time will tell.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

It sound like an application sprayed on in the "squirt/stream" setting instead of the normal spray setting. This will automatically give an overdose and only time will tell.

Lawn manitenance is not a quick process, but takes time to woork and grow. Anytime you expect or see an immediate solution, you are not doing it right.

Dick


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Want to save some money when buying Round-Up? IF there is a farm supply center near you, not Tractor Supply, a real farm supply center. Go and ask for "granulated Round-Up". This is mixed with water also and I little bit goes a long way. This is mixed like 2 or 3 measured dry ounces per gallon of water. Of course it has to shaken, mixed well to dissolve. Another trick used on farms, plantations down here is to add 2-3 drops of Dawn liquid dish washing liquid per gallon of mixed herbicide. The Dawn will act as a "surfactant" to help hold the Round-Up on the leaves longer.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> It sound like an application sprayed on in the "squirt/stream" setting instead of the normal spray setting. This will automatically give an overdose and only time will tell.
> 
> Lawn manitenance is not a quick process, but takes time to woork and grow. Anytime you expect or see an immediate solution, you are not doing it right.
> 
> Dick


Well....all I was doing js killing dandelions.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Even "Weed Be Gone", if used to excess, can kill or permanently disfigure other vegitation. It is just a broadleaf weed killer, but dosage is important and it can be distruptive to grass if applied in excess. WBG usually takes 2 or 3 days to should the initial effects of the application.

Dick


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> Even "Weed Be Gone", if used to excess, can kill or permanently disfigure other vegitation. It is just a broadleaf weed killer, but dosage is important and it can be distruptive to grass if applied in excess. WBG usually takes 2 or 3 days to should the initial effects of the application.
> 
> Dick


I'll post a pic of the grass.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> even "weed be gone", if used to excess, can kill or permanently disfigure other vegitation. It is just a broadleaf weed killer, but dosage is important and it can be distruptive to grass if applied in excess. Wbg usually takes 2 or 3 days to should the initial effects of the application.
> 
> Dick


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Go and ask for "granulated Round-Up".


This is Quick-Pro. It is formulated with a small percentage of diquat for quicker visible results. In my area, it is more expensive than regular glyphosate formulas due to the millions spent on research to come up with just the right blend. At least according to the Monsanto company rep I talked with.

The dawn method is an excellent idea for products such as 2,4-D etc but all glyphosate products I am aware of already have a surfactant added in. If you want to use it fine, it won't hurt. FWIW- the surfactant helps break through the outer leaf surface, especially on plants such as cat-briars, but does nothing to help it stay on longer. You need an oil product, such as crop oil to do that.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> <img src="http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33842"/>


Should I leave the dead grass or remove it and put grass seed.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I would follow a good irrigation and feeding regimen for a few weeks. Some herbicides will cause yellowing if applied too strongly as you did, or on certain semi-tolerant material. For example, Image is labeled for nutsedge control in lawns, but it will also cause a *temporary* yellowing on some grasses. It's possible that the actual grass is still alive but just burned on top a little. Hopefully.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

downunder said:


> I would follow a good irrigation and feeding regimen for a few weeks. Some herbicides will cause yellowing if applied too strongly as you did, or on certain semi-tolerant material. For example, Image is labeled for nutsedge control in lawns, but it will also cause a temporary yellowing on some grasses. It's possible that the actual grass is still alive but just burned on top a little. Hopefully.


I will just leave it and see what happens after a few weeks.


----------

